# Dirty Snail :(



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

My black mystery snail cruises around eats her cucumbers and now gets calcium. Yet her shell is covered in hair like green plants. Will she clean herself up??? These plants just sprouted about a month ago and i'm worried they are bad. Anyone have any advice???


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They might be unsightly but is harmless. another snail might try to uh, clean her shell (not that I'd ever suggest a second one for that purpose!). Or you can -gently- wipe with some paper towel. It won't hurt her, it just may offend the eyes!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

A soft toothbrush and water works wonders. Just be gentle.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

My yellow snail Herbie gets fuzzy short stringy stuff and algea growing on his shell. I just rub it off gently with my fingers in the tank water.


----------



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

**

Thanks guys! Uhm another question, she appears to have little white spots on her shell where its weak or seems worn away. Any thoughts??? I know calcium will help but in what form??


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Some ppl have tried Cuttlebones used for pet birds. I never tried that yet. But I feed my snails fresh spinach leaves. Spinach is high in calcium.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Weekend feeders (those white things) is good for them. Cuttlebone is ok, just be warned it will rot, so just break of a tiny piece.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I use cuttlebone, but they're big, so just break off a little chunk, and they float, so you have to weigh them down or wedge them under something. I tie mine to a river rock.


----------

